
Tool Stack for a 4-Person Remote Startup - _chrischae
https://blog.pixelic.io/startup-tool-stack/?=hn
======
hbcondo714
There's always good discussion around these kind of lists[1][2] here on HN but
I think this is the first list I've seen that promotes its own product,
Pixelic (free)

[1] [https://daily.patwalls.co/apps-services-that-i-pay-
for](https://daily.patwalls.co/apps-services-that-i-pay-for)

[2] [https://blog.acrossapp.com/how-a-2-person-startup-already-
us...](https://blog.acrossapp.com/how-a-2-person-startup-already-
uses-28-other-tools/)

~~~
ai_ia
The first link [1] promotes its own product Pigeon CRM for Gmail.

~~~
hbcondo714
Yeah but the author admits to that in a humerous & transparent manner by
stating he pays for his own service.

